# Carboy source



## Bobp (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought returned 5 gallon (water) glass carboys from a local grocery store.. They let me pay the deposit, rather than buy water also... worked out great... 5 gallon glass carboys for 15.00... 

side note found two on Craigs list fo 10 bucks each... now if i can stop starting new batches... i might have enough..


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice score, Bob. I did not know that there were still the glass water bottles around. I only see plastic around here. I have a couple of the water bottle carboys and the opening is slightly smaller than the carboy sold for wine. The only issue that I have with them is that my stirrer (drill mounted SS) does not fit through the hole so I have to do some juggling when degassing. They are great for bulk aging, though. I wish I could find about 5 more.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bobp said:


> I bought returned 5 gallon (water) glass carboys from a local grocery store.. They let me pay the deposit, rather than buy water also... worked out great... 5 gallon glass carboys for 15.00...
> 
> side note found two on Craigs list fo 10 bucks each... now if i can stop starting new batches... i might have enough..



If I could find glass water bottles I would gladly pay for the water to get the carboy for $15.00. That's a deal.


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 8, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> If I could find glass water bottles I would gladly pay for the water to get the carboy for $15.00. That's a deal.



Me too and it's not like we wouldn't use the water.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2011)

Great find there!!!!


----------



## Charlietuna (Sep 8, 2011)

When i find them at yard sales I offer $15. $20 max if they r clean. But, I'm sure all areas r different. 

I had a neighbor bring a 5 here the other day because he knew I was looking for em & said it was on loan. He then said he saw no reason he'd ever need it back. Lol. 

Brian.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 9, 2011)

*Carboy find*

It was actually the water bottler's secretary that tipped me off... i called all the "spring/distilled' bottled water companies in the phone book, and found that one of them still used glass, at the request of a few customers..she said i could purchase used ones for 30.00 or talk to the stores....She actually named them off to me... it was the grocery stores in the ritzy neiborhoods, that still insist on glass. I went to one and the manager let me pay just the deposit of 15.00 each, since i did not need the water...i took empty returns... 


I suppose there must still be some people around that refuse to drink from plastic??? I know at my house we only use glass, glasses, even with the kids... I suppose my OCD just won't allow me to beleive the plastic is clean...


----------

